# Manor Club for Thanksgiving places to eat



## pefs65 (Jun 27, 2012)

We are going to Manor Club in Williamsburg this Thanksgiving.
What do you guys recommend as a good restaurant for that day. We are a family of six with 4 kids under 9. 
Any other good suggestions for places to eat while we are there?
We will be there for 4 days. Thanks.


----------



## JudiZ (Jun 29, 2012)

*On Site*

We went to the Manor Club at Ford's Colony for Thanksgiving three years ago and ate at the restaurant at the golf club. I can not recall the name but I can tell you that it was a delicious buffet. My DD, who doesn't eat turkey was thrilled at the other meat selections; everyone loved the food and desserts. I am certain that if you call Marriott, they will be able to tell you the name. 

My SIL had called for reservations in and around Colonial Williamsburg in early October and was told repeatedly that the time to call was months before. So you are right on schedule.

Good luck and have a lovely time.

Judi Z


----------



## scootr5 (Jun 29, 2012)

We loved Food for Thought.


----------



## Nancy (Jun 30, 2012)

*The Whaling Company*

A few years ago, we were in similar situation.  We ate at the Whaling Company which is near Busch Gardens.  It was an okay solution for a Thanksgiving Dinner.  We since have decided to prepare our meal in our Timeshare, wherever we are, for Thanksgiving.  We don't make it too complicated.

Nancy


----------



## pefs65 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions and advice. 
Any other thoughts?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 2, 2012)

We really enjoyed Food for Thought as well.   If you want something more upscale, the dining room at the Williamsburg Inn is lovely.  Or you could try one of the Colonial Taverns...Christiana Campbells is my favorite.  Gee, I'm about ready for a trip back !  Enjoy!


----------



## pefs65 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions.
I think Food for Thought will be the choice for Thanksgiving for us.


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 4, 2012)

pefs65 said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions.
> I think Food for Thought will be the choice for Thanksgiving for us.



I'd call them as early as possible to see about reservations. It's not a very big restaurant.


----------



## pefs65 (Jul 7, 2012)

Well guys Food for Thought is closed for Thanksgiving. 

Any other suggestions for a TG meal in Williamsburg?
Thanks


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2012)

We enjoy the following: The Kitchen, Christiana Campbells and Opus 9 Steakhouse.


----------



## pefs65 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you all for all the great suggestions. 
Tuggers are the best.


----------

